# Bonzai gets her Big Girl haircut... the Sweetheart Continental!



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Aw, I tell myself Lumi will have a "big girl" cut one day, too! With shaved legs and bracelets. Now she's just a baby, can't show that much skin. ; )

Bonzai looks great!! Love the heart rosettes! I'd like to shave or scissor a heart into Lumi's hip or something, but puppy coat is just so floppy I don't think I could get it to hold its shape. Again, great job on Bonzai!!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

She looks great! Love it. You did a really good job with her. Pink suits her.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a creative solution. You may start a trend.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

VERY cute!!!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

awww she looks lovely, love the hearts


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is sooooo cute!!! Good job!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, she looks adorable!!!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments! This was my first Conti ever and this forum supplied most of the information on how to do it properly.

Now, I'm proud of it as a first attempt on puppy coat, but I still see lots of room for improvement. Bonzai's jacket JUST hits 5 inches and I've really only shaped the area near her last rib. I've never even tipped her topknot, ears, crest, or the shoulderish area of her jacket. I killed some scragglies on the underside of her jacket, between her front legs, but not much because she needs another good two inches there to blend in her elbows.

Her front cuffs need length, and I THINK her back cuffs might be a tad high. She has a kinda quirky tail that I hope to disguise if her tail hair ever thickens up. She also has a rather long dock, so I need to lop off the 1.5" of hair that's grown past the tip of her actual tail. I'm assuming it'll be close to 2 years before her tail is long enough to form an actual ball... it seems like long docks tend to be feather duster-ish unless the hair is grown quite long.

Does anyone have any other critiques for me?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

First I love the clip. 2nd I have no idea why somebody would say to use a #5 for a Scadi- Maybe on the hind end under the pin bone but that would be it. So, you are now growing out. I think your Jacket needs to come back a little bit, try 2" & go from there. When you do get rosettes they need to be larger & a bit more hair needs to grow in the front part of them. Hind Poms are a tad high, just above the hock on the back side & then angle down on the inside. You know the front legs business. Start from these idea's & go from there.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

She looks adorable!!! Love the hearts!


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

SUPER cute!! Makes me want a girl so I can do pretty stuff like that to her. She's a beauty.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I would love to be with you when you take her for a walk just to see people reactions. The hearts are adorable. Do you use dye that won't hurt her if she chews on the hair (I don't know anything about dog hair dye). 

I think you did a great job on her especially since you are working with puppy fluff! Did you leave little eyebrows for her? It looks like she has cute eyes peeking out from under eyebrows!


----------

